# active moderators



## scotu

Is there a way to tell at any given point in time which moderators are active without going through the whole active list  on the main page. 

Would it be possible (or desirable) to put an asterisk by the name of moderators listed at the bottom of the forums that are active at the moment? 

regards, scotu


----------



## jann

To see all the status of all the moderators, click View Forum Leaders.  This link is located just below the "Additional forums" and just above the "What's happening now?" sections of the forum index.

You can also add the moderators of the forums you frequent to your contacts list.  Then when you want to know who is online, you can select "open contacts popup" from the "quick links" menu at the top right side of your screen.

Remember that anyone who uses "invisible" mode (here in your profile) appears offline all the time, even if they are actively posting.

See also I need to contact a Moderator/Administrator...


----------



## scotu

> To see all the status of all the moderators, click View Forum Leaders.  This link is located just below the "Additional forums" and just above the "What's happening now?" sections of the forum index.



Thanks this is helpful but the "forum index" doesn't indicate who is on line. I can try adding mods to my contacts list but it might be misleading if a mod is in silent mode, no?


----------



## cherine

Unfortunately, you can't tell if a mod is online when he or she is using the invisible more. So, the best/quickest way to send a message concerning a certain post or thread is to report it.
If you're not in a hurry for a reply, and need to contact a moderator personally, you can always send a PM (Private Message) and wait till he or she gets online and replies to your message.


----------



## jann

> Thanks this is helpful but the "forum index" doesn't indicate who is on line. I can try adding mods to my contacts list but it might be misleading if a mod is in silent mode, no?


I think you misunderstood me.  Click <<here>>.    

How did I find that link?  See the screen shot below, taken from the forum index page.  No matter what method you use, you will not be able to see when a person in "invisible/silent" mode is online.

Cherine is correct that the best and fastest way to contact a moderator (particularly if it is not important to you which moderator you contact) is to use the little red triangle (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) located in the top right corner of each post.  This allows you to leave a short note that will be visible to all moderators.  We check these notes frequently, and the first moderator from the relevant forum to see the note will address your problem.


----------



## Kelly B

The green light next to a member's name, whether in the Forum Leaders list or at the top of a post, means that the member is currently logged on. If the light is not lit (grey), the member is not logged on, or is in invisible mode.


----------



## scotu

Kelly B said:


> The green light next to a member's name, whether in the Forum Leaders list or at the top of a post, means that the member is currently logged on. If the light is not lit (grey), the member is not logged on, or is in invisible mode.



Ah....thank you, That is very helpful info.....
Just one more question: Why would a _moderator _choose to be invisible?


----------



## jann

> Just one more question: Why would a _moderator _choose to be invisible?


For all the same reasons a member would!   If you are "invisible," people who click your username to check your profile cannot see what thread you are viewing at the moment, and they cannot see the date/time of your last activity on the forum.   If you are "visible," this information is available for all to see.  Some moderators value their privacy as much as some members do.

Of course, if an "invisible" member is actively posting (i.e., if you see his posts at the top of the forum) you can be reasonably sure he is online, or at least that he was within the last few minutes.


----------



## scotu

That seems reasonable to me, thanks again

scotu


----------

